# Raymarine S1 autopilot



## UlfilasBoldes (Mar 18, 2007)

I am exploring the posibility of buying this autopilot.
I would appreciate opinions about the performance of the S1.
Thanks!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Just bought the tiller version and, as soon as the rain stops, I'm going out to the driveway to install it. I will update as progress is made. Best price I found was right here on Sail.net's store.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Like sailaway, the best price I found was here on sailnet. I just recently finished the installation of my S1 wheelpilot. Only been out with it once, and that was to swing the compass on it, and finish the calibrations. Well, was much to good a sailing day, and we ended up just sailing instead. Even without being fully tweaked, it maintained course well and performed properly. If you'll be using it alot in open waters, you might want to go with the G model (built in gyro).

Except for the rudder sensor, it was a snap to install.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

btw, the gyro sensor comes stock on the tiller version.


----------



## John/Illinois (Apr 17, 2006)

Installed it last summer (one of the first wheel pilot systems). Works very well in all but heavy weather - above 18K, and straight down wind. I have not fully sorted and feel sure that will improve performance. Install was straight forward except for the rudder positioning arm. This required custom fabrication on my part. This is boat specific and might be easy on some. Not so on my Catalina 27. I would buy again. Some tech savy is necessary. John/Ky Lake


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

UlfilasBoldes said:


> I am exploring the posibility of buying this autopilot.
> I would appreciate opinions about the performance of the S1.
> Thanks!


It would help if you said what boat you had and whether it was tiller or wheel steering. If it has wheel steering, how many turns is it to go from lock-to-lock?

The S1 is only rated for up to a specific displacement range. Also, some wheel steering systems take too many turns lock-to-lock for it to be effective.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

My installation was pretty straight forward, in spite of the installation guide's inability to decide which measurement system to use. Those with a passion for exactness may waste some time in pursuit of 2.5mm drill bits or get hung up on the fact that 18 mm is not quite 3/4 of an inch or whatever it was.

As usual, the installation manual, as written, would lead one to believe that no power cables should be anywhere near the display-even the power cables for the display itself. Is Don Casey the only one left on the planet that can explain something simple, in a simple fashion? And this drawing business, with either a check or an X next to it, in hopes of universal translation, is getting stretched pretty thin. On a $900 unit, one would think that the written instructions could be a little more expansive than they are. The operational controls and calibration of the unit itself seem pretty straight forward to this point.

Interestingly, the unit is manufactured in Hungary.

I will update on performance when the boat is wet.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That is the autopilot of choice right now with the service department at the boat yard I work at.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Just buy two of everything if your long distance cruising. I have three generations of autopilots, the oldest from 30 years ago (but its electronics vanished). I have an original ST3000 (which is looking like it wants to die but won't) and a last model ST3000 (the chandler was very glad to get rid of it). What's an S1?


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Idiens,
The S1 autopilot by Raymarine is the replacement for the ST4000 wheel and tiller pilots. It is a 'below decks' pilot as to the computer and flux-gate compass. The tiller pilot comes with a steering rate gyro integral to the computer. The wheel pilot has the rate gyro available as an add-on. Raymarine appears to be moving in a modular direction, with greater compatability of their components.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

There is some confusion as to the S1 designation as it is used for both wheel, tiller and under-deck pilots by Raymarine. My experience is witht he St6000 under deck pilot which performs decently using the SAME linear drive as the S1. I burned through one linear drive in 3 years of cruising and I would say it is adequate for well balanced boats up to about 25K lbs. ...I am sure the new electronics are much better than my old ones as there has been a lot of progress in rate compass technology. For an underdeck pilot, my personal preference would be for a hydraulic assisted drive but depending on your cruising needs and plans, the S1 system may be just fine. If you are going cruising there are probably beter choices.
I can't comment on the wheel or tiller versions.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

There is a Type 1 core pack for the wheel and tiller versions, and a Type 2 and 3 for under deck versions. There is also, a choice of control heads as well.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

sailaway21 said:


> Raymarine appears to be moving in a modular direction, with greater compatability of their components.


The newest ST3000 electronics drives the older actuators happily, but the plugs and sockets change, adding things like NMEA connections. I wonder if the S1's use the same connectors.
Raymarine do the same for their wind instruments, I bust the ST50 masthead wind sensor, and the still available ST60 does not fit the ST50 masthead connector. Since the new connector socket is hard wired, I changed to NASA and saved a bunch. It remains to be seen how robust the NASA is compared to the much more expensive Raymarine product.


----------



## haifa (Mar 29, 2007)

*Raymarine wheel autopilot S1*

I have had the S1 autopilot for a little under a year and have to say that its performance leaves a lot to be desired. Be aware that they have a recurrent problem with the cluth or lever disengaging when turning to starboard. I have sent the wheel drive in once and got a new one back under the warranty agreement and have to send it again in less that 6 months after being sent the new one!


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

I just installed Raymarine S1G with hydraulic drive on my boat. This is the version with gyroscope (something that lets it learn how to "drive" your boat automatically). 

So far it was great. Even though my hydraulic steering is not in the perfect shape (going stbd. vs port is slightly uneven and I am still hunting down a few little leaks), so far the pilot had driven my boat for over 60 hours in some really crappy weather. The only issue I had is that with the program it selected for itself, it tends to overcompensate consistently when boat is yawing side to side (due to wake of passing boats or waves hitting it broadside) - it goes into a sort of feedback loop that keeps yawing the boat even more. I am sure it could be programmed to dampen this motion but so far I just click "standby", take the helm for a second and then turn it back on.

All in all on a 300 mile trip from Annapolis to NC, I only took helm during anchoring and docking. The thing is literally a lifesaver. 

That said, your experience may vary. With a different drive the performance may be completely different too. 

As others mentioned, using the wheel drive is probably going to leave a lot to be desired. Under-deck direct connection to the rudder is a lot better.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I replaced my ancient Navico belt drive that had been repaired 5 times and finally let go of life hard to port(with a crash jibe in 35knots) in a gale off Destruction Island. It had served me from San Diego to that point. I pulled into Grays Harbor, where I postponed my trip for better weather and a new S1 wheel pilot.

The S1 is a lot more complicated to install. Mounting the rudder pos. sensor was the most difficult step for me, as the space was so confined. It is installed way out of spec, but seems to work ok.
The pilot guided my 15000lb boat underpower, sail, in swells and 3knot currents with ease. Several days later it seems to develop a rather annoying "S" pattern in calm water that I couldn't eliminate in dozens of combinations of settings (response, rudder gain etc..). 

Here comes the bad point. After a week of motoring up the inside passage the wheel drive stripped its planetary gear set clean. No more wheeldrive. This was very very troubling since it hadn't seen ANY HARD USE OR SAILING and we were just getting ready for our last 48 hour nonstop push to Sitka. 

Now, a tidbit on west marine plus plan.... they apearantly do not come out to fix it if you live on an island in Alaska.... however they did provide me with a replacement. I think next time i will deal with raymarine directly. However, with my experience I WOULD NOT BUY THIS WITHOUT AN EXTENDED WARRANTY!!!

thats my $0.25 (adjusted for inflation)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailboy21 said:


> Several days later it seems to develop a rather annoying "S" pattern in calm water that I couldn't eliminate in dozens of combinations of settings (response, rudder gain etc..).


The following SailNet article addresses this problem with autopilots in general:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20065&highlight=autopilot


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I've seen a couple of people mention that they did a custom installation of their rudder position sensor and I think I'm looking at doing the same thing with my C&C 110. Any hints on how you mounted it?


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Here you go...*

I used lifeline parts and stainless steel tubing with Starboard marine lumber.. This may not work in all installations but it did on my last boat..

By the way for the OP my S1 Wheel Pilot is the finest performing auto-pilot I've ever owned. I've had three below deck units as well as Simrad WP's and Raymarine WP's but the S1 is by far the quietest and most accurate of any..
boat..http://www.pbase.com/mainecruising/rudder_position_sensor


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

I've ST4000+ MkII Wheelpilot on my H326 and its good but not impressive. I sailed on friend's H33 with S1 Wheelpilot and was immediately sold on it. It handles in lumpy waves and bustery wind very well. Wish my ST4000 to be like the S1. Maybe adding the Rudder Ref Unit (std with S1) will help my autopilot behaves better.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

haifa said:


> I have had the S1 autopilot for a little under a year and have to say that its performance leaves a lot to be desired. Be aware that they have a recurrent problem with the cluth or lever disengaging when turning to starboard. I have sent the wheel drive in once and got a new one back under the warranty agreement and have to send it again in less that 6 months after being sent the new one!


 Wow I've never had that problem and I've put over 1.5k nm on it since installation on my 17,000 pound loaded weight vessel. The accuracy thing, in most cases, is getting your boat truly dialed in with the right settings. I'm kind of geeky like that so I spent a good deal of time, in both flat and rougher water, with the set up and so far it's accuracy is far superior, even with a wheel drive, to any I've had in the past and I don't even have the rate gyro.

I went with the S1 because if, in the future, we set off I can easily convert it to a below deck drive..

I'll keep a look out for the clutch issue! Oh and I've never had that s-turn issue either?

DON'T let the S1 choose the settings for you if you really want GREAT performance out of it...!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Halekai-

The difference is that you have the under-deck quadrant drive, and they've got a wheel pilot unit... so yours will probably be a lot more robust.

Wheel pilots tend to be fairly light duty from what I've seen...the underdeck ones are much more reliable.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> Halekai-
> 
> The difference is that you have the under-deck quadrant drive, and they've got a wheel pilot unit... so yours will probably be a lot more robust.
> 
> Wheel pilots tend to be fairly light duty from what I've seen...the underdeck ones are much more reliable.


But SD look at post #21 directly above your last post. I don't have a quadrant drive on this boat. Look at the picture, it's Raymarine wheel drive and S1 head..

As I said I have owned above and below decks units, by owning 10+ cruising sailboats over the years this happens. How do you think I got all those anchors? The accuracy of this S1 beats them all regardless of the fact that I have a WP.

While I agree 150% that a WP is far less robust than a below deck unit I have used them in some pretty nasty stuff and they've held up well.

Currently, my wife, daughter and I only coastal sail due to other commitments and rarely even sail over to Nova Scotia any more. I would have no problem using my S1 for that trip and I've done it on many boats with WP's from both Simrad and Raymarine..

Last summer we sailed a 78 mile virtually dead down wind run in 25-30 knots and 4-6 foot chop, very typical coastal stuff, and the S1 steered the whole way no problem. All I had to do was trim sails....

Set up is key though..

If you're coastal a wheel pilot is fine. If your off shore get a below deck. If you're cruising get a wind vane too!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ahh.. i see, the first set of photos you posted is only the rudder angle sensor... and you hadn't posted the binnacle photo then.  It seems that you got one of those exceptional units that occasionally comes along out of any mass production run... Kind of like my friend's Toyota Camry thats got 275,000 miles on it, and is somehow still on the original engine and tranny.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> Ahh.. i see, the first set of photos you posted is only the rudder angle sensor... and you hadn't posted the binnacle photo then.  It seems that you got one of those exceptional units that occasionally comes along out of any mass production run... Kind of like my friend's Toyota Camry thats got 275,000 miles on it, and is somehow still on the original engine and tranny.


Actually that's not that unusual for a Toyota/Lexus or a Honda/Acura at all....

My brother ran a Civic to 329k original tranny & engine and my Honda dealer has a photo of a late 80's accord they still service with 750+k on it. Same engine and tranny as well. This guy commutes from Portland, ME to Boston every day.....

But to your point yes it's unusual for a Raymarine... perhaps a better analogy would have been KIA...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have just completed the installation of the S1 on a Beneteau 343. The rudder indicator was the most difficult to do, required some real thinking, and some custom fabrication work. I have not completed the sea trials yet.
I also purchased the wireless "Smartcontroller" remote.
Does anyone have any experience with this device?

Terry


----------



## trodzen (Jan 7, 2003)

I use the raymarine s100 wireless remote. love it. there's nothing special to make it work. just add batteries and your off and driving by remote. I find it likes to be a little closer to acquire the signal (when you turn it on) after that I can have it at the bow or anywhere. If your have it at the other end of the boat, it will connect and acquire the signal from the autopilot but it just might take it 20 seconds longer for the initialization.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

trodzen said:


> I use the raymarine s100 wireless remote. love it. there's nothing special to make it work. just add batteries and your off and driving by remote. I find it likes to be a little closer to acquire the signal (when you turn it on) after that I can have it at the bow or anywhere. If your have it at the other end of the boat, it will connect and acquire the signal from the autopilot but it just might take it 20 seconds longer for the initialization.


Have you figured out how to get your remote to keep from turning off if your not on pilot? It is such a PITA that this thing just turns it's self off after a few minutes if you are in standby mode. When you do want to use it you have to re-acquire a signal to make it work again (stupid!).

In Maine we dodge a lot of lobster pots so we're on and off pilot a lot and it seems every time I pick up the remote I have to turn it back on and re-acquire.

I've read the manual cover to cover but can't seem to find a manual override to keep it on while in STBY mode.

Hell I'll buy three cases of batteries for this thing if I have to but please just let me decide when I want it on or off!!!


----------



## trodzen (Jan 7, 2003)

I agree, that is a bit annoying. I dont think there is a fix. If you find one, post it!


----------



## ROSA (Oct 22, 2009)

We are trying to decide on an autopilot primarily for motoring. We have an old Seacourse Unit not installed now, removed by the previoius owner before we acquired the boat. It seems to works on the bench but not sure we want to install it as Co out of business and no parts seem available. Internet search provides nothing. Have the book.

Have been looking at the S-1. Our problem is we are 26,000#, full keel, on our 34'6" Atkin Cutter. Spoke to one owner who has been using one on 28,000# for a while but need more input. All help and advice appreciated.


----------

